# Brush Lake



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished Brush Lake Saturday morning. Plenty of small fish to be found and medium sized pike, but no walleyes or perch in a fillet range. We fished 12-18 feet on the East Side off the point.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished Brush last friday for a few hours caught two small pike. Was expecting to catch more so I left early.


----------

